# My GTR Wrapped - Thanks Robbie



## Biggus (Aug 17, 2008)

Just a quick message to post some pics of the wrap Robbie at Valet Magic did for my GTR.

Cheers Robbie, great job as always!!

Thanks Mr Yu for the recommendation. Like many others have experienced, the quality of what Robbie does speaks for itself.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks puka liking the orange


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Looks really mean , love the aggression !


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

saw that at Robbies on Saturday, was being finished up, but looked good. Looks very good in person! Not sure about the "gofaster" stripes...


----------



## Biggus (Aug 17, 2008)

Cheers for the comments

The stripes are like "Marmite", you either love them or hate them 

For me, I wanted the Orange split up with something and as there are quite a number of Orange ones out there, wanted to make it individual as well. People can certainly see it coming!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Anything different is like marmite. 

I wanted stripes, then saw them on a car and personally decided they were not for me. Hence I didn't have them on my yellow wrap, although they were part of the plan.

You just have to do what you like. :thumbsup:

I could have never decided on having them down the back ornot, having them on the spoiler, what stripes to go for etc... :chuckle:


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

I like the stripes. I think white over the matt blue would be good. Although pretty high profile then!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words Paul and great you posted some pics of the orange beast.

Take care

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

u116371 said:


> I like the stripes. I think white over the matt blue would be good. Although pretty high profile then!


Did someone say matte blue with white stripes?

Heres one we did earlier :chuckle:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/163508-matte-daytona-valet-magic.html

Robbie


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice, orange looks very noticeable.:thumbsup:


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Really like the orange, and the stripes, work well together. But then I did just get rid of an Orange ST with Black stripes ;-)

Ikey


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Quality job, but a bit too in your face for me!


----------



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

Personally, I think it's stunning! :smokin:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice! I am a little bit curious to see how the GTR will look in Gulf colours..... :S


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Aircraft or truck run over your car ?? LOL


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> Very nice! I am a little bit curious to see how the GTR will look in Gulf colours..... :S


you wouldn't believe how many people i have suggested that to and none have taken the bait yet :chairshot


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

pwpro said:


> you wouldn't believe how many people i have suggested that to and none have taken the bait yet :chairshot


In process Im crazy enough to do, just not managed to drop the car down


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

manjit said:


> In process Im crazy enough to do, just not managed to drop the car down


I will call you later with some dates dude :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> Very nice! I am a little bit curious to see how the GTR will look in Gulf colours..... :S


It wont be long


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

sw20GTS said:


> Very nice! I am a little bit curious to see how the GTR will look in Gulf colours..... :S


That was my choice originally, first if I'd bought the blue 2011 car I'd ordered, I'd have added darker orange to make it look like that dark blue/orange McLaren F1 GTR Gulf car, and then when I decided to keep my 2009, I thought of doing the old school light blue/pale orange classic Gulf scheme complete with race stickers, but the cost was too high for me.

If someone does it now, I'll be very jealous, although I do love the low-key subtlety of my Stealth wrap.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> It wont be long


tried again today robbie lets see if my "magic " has worked lol


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

I originally spoke to Robbie about the Gulf Wrap a year ago when I wanted to get my GTR done and a friends R8, we were waiting for him to commit and do them together but he chickened out.
Anyways I'm meeting Robbie on Sat to discuss the final Plans so hopefully I wont chicken out


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

manjit said:


> I originally spoke to Robbie about the Gulf Wrap a year ago when I wanted to get my GTR done and a friends R8, we were waiting for him to commit and do them together but he chickened out.
> Anyways I'm meeting Robbie on Sat to discuss the final Plans so hopefully I wont chicken out


It will be great mate :bowdown1:


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

pwpro said:


> you wouldn't believe how many people i have suggested that to and none have taken the bait yet :chairshot


Lol, I'll try it I'n a few months... Who has a spare 2k for an experiment?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I loved the redline magazine Gulf R33 back in the day


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Mookistar said:


>


I do like this image, needs only the Gulf Strip in the middle flowing over the bonnet. :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> I loved the redline magazine Gulf R33 back in the day


Which R33? 

I agree with manjit, needs the orange stripe over the roof. And Gulf emblems and a number roundrel on the door. That's what bumps the cost up, plus once I decided to go with carbon skirts, valance and splitter, it seemed a waste if I was going to wrap them in orange...


----------



## rb320ed (Feb 25, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> I loved the redline magazine Gulf R33 back in the day


This is similar to what I wanted, but the cost put me off! 

With a stripe over the top it would be perfect


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

David.Yu said:


> Which R33?
> ..


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mookistar said:


>


Well why didn't you post that originally? 
Nice, although I don't know why the lower orange stripe is so broken up by the panels. Did they run out of paint? I presume this was done before wrapping became all the rage?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I couldn't find any pics of it!! This was about 7 years ago IIRC. Before I had my Skyline, not the best pic. Let me find some more...



















Not a fan of the spoiler and rear bumper but loved the idea.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks cool.


----------



## m4rk*** (Aug 29, 2008)

good job


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

m4rk*** said:


> good job


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------

